# My Tiny Collection compared to others. :)



## bettiecracka (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm trying to add to my collection, which is hard for me to do since I now have a mortgage to pay, but here it is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

























For you girls that have huge collections, I recommend tool boxes.  I work at Home Depot so I thought it'd be right to have one for my makeup.

Some of the stuff I have below the MAC makeup is Clinque and Smashbox, makeup I really don't care for.  Anyone else have problems with Smashbox irritating the eyes?


----------



## User34 (Feb 9, 2006)

looks like a nice collection so far =)


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 9, 2006)

Not small at all and by what I can see you have made some excellent choices.


----------



## user3 (Feb 10, 2006)

You have a great collection! No collection is to small!


----------



## lackofcolor (Feb 10, 2006)

Your collection is bigger than mine!  I have been needing a bigger place for my make up though, and am soo brokee so I think I might clean up my dads old tool box and see how that works!!


----------



## user2 (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice collection!

What's that pinkish e/s in the palette (top row, left)?


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 11, 2006)

It's an excellent collection, I wouldn't worry too much about the size! Looks to me like you've chosen your products well!


----------



## bettiecracka (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Nice collection!

What's that pinkish e/s in the palette (top row, left)?_

 
If I can remember since my hubby threw out the pots, I think it's Big Bang by Urban Decay.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

lovely!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 4, 2006)

nice...


----------



## blueglitter (Mar 5, 2006)

gorgeous collection!


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 6, 2006)

at least u got parrot


----------

